# THE BEAUTIFUL bhutrflai FAN CLUB!



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 10, 2016)

Ladies and gentlemen, I think bhutrflai is feeling a little left out of the spotlight, so here is her own fan club. I love her dearly and I want her to feel as special as I do. So please shower her with your adoration and silly comments! Price of admission here is free! So come on in y'all!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 10, 2016)

now this????








k den...


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I think bhutrflai is feeling a little left out of the spotlight, so here is her own fan club. I love her dearly and I want her to fill as special as I do. So please shower her with your adoration and silly comments! Price of admission here is free! So come on in y'all!!


Omg, you are so crazy!! But that's just #573 on the list of reasons why I love you!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> now this????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep! All of you furries have made me feel special, and I believe she deserves the same. So come on out and support this PAWSOME FURRY!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Omg, you are so crazy!! But that's just #573 on the list of reasons why I love you!!


Awwwwww!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm about to get a back rub before bed! See y'all tmrw.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I'm about to get a back rub before bed! See y'all tmrw.


I try to spoil her as much as I can. Nowhere near as much as she deserves.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 10, 2016)

Wow. No JumboWumbo fan club? I take the time out of my busy schedule to grace you plebeians with my presence, and I believe I deserve some recognition for that.


----------



## FireFeathers (Dec 10, 2016)

soooo the fuck is this?


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 10, 2016)

So there's one of these for bhufurterflei now? how do you join? Nutella I presume?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Wow. No JumboWumbo fan club?





FireFeathers said:


> soooo the fuck is this?





heteroclite said:


> So there's one of these for bhufurterflei now?


positive response


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Omg, you are so crazy!! But that's just #573 on the list of reasons why I love you!!


Wow. What's number 328?


----------



## Rant (Dec 10, 2016)

When do I get a fan club?


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 10, 2016)

Rant said:


> When do I get a fan club?


Now.


----------



## Rant (Dec 10, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Now.


Woot!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 10, 2016)

Rant said:


> Woot!


Sossajes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Wow. No JumboWumbo fan club? I take the time out of my busy schedule to grace you plebeians with my presence, and I believe I deserve some recognition for that.


Awwww! Sorry Jumbo!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> So there's one of these for bhufurterflei now? how do you join? Nutella I presume?


Please check the spelling. I am not a furry butterfly.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Please check the spelling. I am not a furry butterfly.


Lol!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Wow. What's number 328?


He makes a mean omelet.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 10, 2016)

Hello Beautiful! You need to come in here more often. I Love You bhutrflai!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hello Beautiful! You need to come in here more often. I Love You bhutrflai!!


I was busy buying gifts online. Oops.

I love you!!


----------



## LycanTheory (Dec 11, 2016)

Crap, I'm gonna have to call my Russian connections to pay for this fan club membership ...


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Crap, I'm gonna have to call my Russian connections to pay for this fan club membership ...


Ummmm...he said it was free.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 11, 2016)

tf, I had to pay $60 for this shish....


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> tf, I had to pay $60 for this shish....


Sorry, no refunds.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 11, 2016)

I want in too!


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 11, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Crap, I'm gonna have to call my Russian connections to pay for this fan club membership ...


Ну нет, чувак, ты и так дофига задолжал


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2016)

Fine, I'm in. But the *cult*ure better come with perks.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 11, 2016)

I love fan clubs ! I'm in .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Crap, I'm gonna have to call my Russian connections to pay for this fan club membership ...


Membership is free, but gifts are always accepted.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 11, 2016)

Can i join too?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2016)

Cringe.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Cringe.


Come on. You know you wanna be part of my fan club...


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Come on. You know you wanna be part of my fan club...


Nope.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

I would like to join! and as a gift id like to offer a heaping pile of the dankest catnip you'll ever experience.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Nope.


Well, okay then. I see how you're going to be.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)

Artruya said:


> I would like to join! and as a gift id like to offer a heaping pile of the dankest catnip you'll ever experience.
> View attachment 15622


Considering that looks very similar to one of my favorite things, I will surely let you join!! I'd be drunk as a skunk while rolling in that pile!!


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Considering that looks very similar to one of my favorite things, I will surely let you join!! I'd be drunk as a skunk while rolling in that pile!!


Lmao! yay!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Can i join too?


Absolutely!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> tf, I had to pay $60 for this shish....


Sorry about that Larry. We'll be sure to use your contribution to pay for the munchies at our bi-weekly meeting.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Considering that looks very similar to one of my favorite things, I will surely let you join!! I'd be drunk as a skunk while rolling in that pile!!


We all know who the muchies are _really _for


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Artruya said:


> We all know who the muchies are _really _for


Lol! Who? Me?!?


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 11, 2016)

Artruya said:


> I would like to join! and as a gift id like to offer a heaping pile of the dankest catnip you'll ever experience.
> View attachment 15622


Quick ! I must steal all of this!
He who controls the spice controls the universe! (Sorry)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Quick ! I must steal all of this!
> He who controls the spice controls the universe! (Sorry)


Never be sorry for a great quote from a fangtastic movie and book!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Never be sorry for a great quote from a fangtastic movie and book!



I was actually apologizing for what is going to happen next 
*_Evil Harkonnen Laughter*_


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> I was actually apologizing for what is going to happen next
> *_Evil Harkonnen Laughter*_


Yeah, we all know what happens when the spice is laid out on the table!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 11, 2016)

FUCK THIS, I'M ON BLOGTV WITH MY FUCKIN HANDS UP, I'M STARTING MY FUCKIN SELF.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah, we all know what happens when the spice is laid out on the table!!


Yep. Your eyes turn blue and everyone loses their shit!


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol! Who? Me?!?


Well i mean if you're both gonna be on the nip, youre gonna have to share


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> FUCK THIS, I'M ON BLOGTV WITH MY FUCKIN HANDS UP, I'M STARTING MY FUCKIN SELF.


I think Larry's already been hitting the spice.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Well i mean if you're both gonna be on the nip, youre gonna have to share


Nip is gooood!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> FUCK THIS, I'M ON BLOGTV WITH MY FUCKIN HANDS UP, I'M STARTING MY FUCKIN SELF.


Larry? You ok there bud? Did you get in that pile of catnip?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Well i mean if you're both gonna be on the nip, youre gonna have to share


No problem. I think there's enough for all!


----------



## Artruya (Dec 11, 2016)

Larry be like...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 11, 2016)

Artruya said:


> View attachment 15626 Larry be like...


More like...







































(not really)


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 14, 2016)

Yay @bhutrflai ! *also throws party*


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 14, 2016)

...... what have I stumbled upon?
what, she gets a fan club too? where's my fan club?!
I want a fan club, dang it! >:L


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 14, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> ...... what have I stumbled upon?
> what, she gets a fan club too? where's my fan club?!
> I want a fan club, dang it! >:L


Yeah, Okami thought I needed one. (And there's a few others who want their own club too.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

Come on everybody. I think it would just be PURRRFECT if everyone gave bhutrflai a big shoutout!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Yeah, Okami thought I needed one. (And there's a few others who want their own club too.)


I Love You Big Silly Cat!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 14, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Come on everybody. I think it would just be PURRRFECT if everyone gave bhutrflai a big shoutout!


Fan Clubs were cool when only you had one. Me having one is a copycat. Love ya honey, but I'm just not as popular as you.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 14, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You Big Silly Cat!


I Love You Big Crazy Wolf!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Fan Clubs were cool when only you had one. Me having one is a copycat. Love ya honey, but I'm just not as popular as you.


YES YOU ARE!! To me anyway. I am your biggest fan.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Dec 15, 2016)

gawd, you two are too much >w<













also, this is my 666th post.
*May Satan damn this thread for all eternity! >:3*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> gawd, you two are too much >w<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)

Once upon a time, there was this goofy, gung ho, teenager of about 19 years old. He was standing on a friends front porch talking to said friend. And then this awsome camaro rolls up into the driveway. And holy Jesus!!! This fine girl got out of it wearing these tightass jeans with an enormous belt buckle, cowboy boots, cool shirt, and a cowboy hat, wearing sunglasses. She walked up the sidewalk to the porch, I swear it was in slow motion. She asked if we had seen a mutual friend around. My friend introduced us. All I said was a goofy "Hey." She was the most gorgeous woman(she was only 16, I was 19) I had ever seen. Who knew that with several twist of fate and fortune, I would be married to that woman six years later. And we will be celebrating our 17th anniversary this June. I Love You Bhutrflai! Everything about you is purfect to me!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

I Love You Baby!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Once upon a time, there was this goofy, gung ho, teenager of about 19 years old. He was standing on a friends front porch talking to said friend. And then this awsome camaro rolls up into the driveway. And holy Jesus!!! This fine girl got out of it wearing these tightass jeans with an enormous belt buckle, cowboy boots, cool shirt, and a cowboy hat, wearing sunglasses. She walked up the sidewalk to the porch, I swear it was in slow motion. She asked if we had seen a mutual friend around. My friend introduced us. All I said was a goofy "Hey." She was the most gorgeous woman(she was only 16, I was 19) I had ever seen. Who knew that with several twist of fate and fortune, I would be married to that woman six years later. And we will be celebrating our 17th anniversary this June. I Love You Bhutrflai! Everything about you is purfect to me!


I was 17, but that's beside the point. 

That day is def one of our best, despite not really even talking to each other. I never expected to get to see you again after that. I just knew that I wanted to really badly. 

And now I get to see you every minute of every day, for the rest of our lives. 



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I Love You Baby!!!


I Love You!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I was 17, but that's beside the point.
> 
> That day is def one of our best, despite not really even talking to each other. I never expected to get to see you again after that. I just knew that I wanted to really badly.
> 
> ...


I Love You Bhutrflai! I Love You Silly!!!!


----------



## UKFurry (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## LycanTheory (Dec 20, 2016)

*emerges from under Bhutrflai and Okami's kitchen sink*

Okay... I've run a pipeline straight from the Nutella factory to this tap. You've got an unlimited supply.

Aww.. wait... membership is free?!? D:


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 20, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> *emerges from under Bhutrflai and Okami's kitchen sink*
> 
> Okay... I've run a pipeline straight from the Nutella factory to this tap. You've got an unlimited supply.
> 
> Aww.. wait... membership is free?!? D:


Sucker!!! Haha!! But thanks for the NutTap. It is much appreciated!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Sucker!!! Haha!! But thanks for the NutTap. It is much appreciated!!


NutTap? That just sounds......wrong?


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> NutTap? That just sounds......wrong?


It was supposed to. Duh. 

You call it NutCrack. What's the difference?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 20, 2016)

Nutshack


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 20, 2016)

There was once a commercial that was pulled from TV very quickly. It was for Nature Valley Trail Mix.

The tag line for the commercial was...
Everyone's favorite Nut Snack.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> There was once a commercial that was pulled from TV very quickly. It was for Nature Valley Trail Mix.
> 
> The tag line for the commercial was...
> Everyone's favorite Nut Snack.


Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Awoooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

I See YOU!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I See YOU!!


I See You!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I See You!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Alpine (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 24, 2016)

Hmm. To consider this a spam post or not..

*insert super clever one-liner here*


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 24, 2016)

The real question is "does @bhutrflai or @Okami_No_Heishi controll the funds" because I want to know who would get my subscription fee.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> The real question is "does @bhutrflai or @Okami_No_Heishi controll the funds" because I want to know who would get my subscription fee.


She holds the purse strings.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 24, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> The real question is "does @bhutrflai or @Okami_No_Heishi controll the funds" because I want to know who would get my subscription fee.


It all goes into a general fund that is used for snacks for the meetings & the occasional fresh flower arrangement. (But this club is free to join. The dues for Okami's fanclub are best paid in large quantities of Nutella.)


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 25, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It all goes into a general fund that is used for snacks for the meetings & the occasional fresh flower arrangement. (But this club is free to join. The dues for Okami's fanclub are best paid in large quantities of Nutella.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 25, 2016)

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 25, 2016)

I love it too!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy New Year my big fuzzy kitty cat!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 2, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Happy New Year my big fuzzy kitty cat!!


Happy New Year, my crazy wolfie!!


(We're always late to the party.)


----------



## Reyna Malone (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy belated new year, bhutrflai!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 2, 2017)

Reyna Malone said:


> Happy belated new year, bhutrflai!


Aww! Thank you! And HNY to you as well!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

You all need to give bhutrflai a shout out. She could use it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You all need to give bhutrflai a shout out. She could use it.


Just stop already. 

Y'all, don't listen to him.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Just stop already.
> 
> Y'all, don't listen to him.


Can't cut it out, it'll grow right back!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 19, 2017)

100th comment!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> 100th comment!! Woo hoo!!


AWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Royn (Jan 19, 2017)

shes beautiful and Id hug the bejabbers out of both of you if we ever met.  Sign me up, Im a fan of you both.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 19, 2017)

Royn said:


> shes beautiful and Id hug the bejabbers out of both of you if we ever met.  Sign me up, Im a fan of you both.


You are very sweet! Thank you for that!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 14, 2018)

She is still my number one fan and I am hers!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

Why did you have to drag these back from the dead??
And I keep telling...I'll never have the fan base that you do.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 14, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yay @bhutrflai ! *also throws party*


@aloveablebunny Please don't go away.   I so enjoy when we hang in open chat. And as a fellow texan female, we gotta stick together. I do not want to listen to drama either, so I stick with oc & the games. Lots more laughs there. I understand the why, but know that you will be missed.


----------



## Jarren (Mar 14, 2018)

Wow, the fanclubs are back.


----------



## Dongding (Mar 14, 2018)

And I'm their biggest fan. I hang out with them all the time, they just don't realize it.

*Breathes on the window pane fogging it up.*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

OwO What's This?


----------



## cosmo-cat (Mar 15, 2018)

y'all are like the cutest couple on this website smh


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

Jarren said:


> Wow, the fanclubs are back.


I'm not too excited about it either.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> And I'm their biggest fan. I hang out with them all the time, they just don't realize it.
> 
> *Breathes on the window pane fogging it up.*


Ok. That's kinda funny.


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 28946


Dont know where this was supposed to go, but this is not funny. Sorry.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 28946


 wtf?


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 19, 2018)

I also have to investigate this cheeki breeki


----------



## Black Burn (Mar 21, 2018)

*sees bhutrflai* Wooooooooooo, bhutrflai!! We love youu


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2018)

This thread inspires me to start my own fanclub, population, me.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 21, 2018)

The "she'll cut you" tag is giving me flashbacks to the city...


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 21, 2018)

I’m in.  

*brings in huge pyramid of Ferrero Rocher as bribe*


----------



## aloveablebunny (Mar 23, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> @aloveablebunny Please don't go away.   I so enjoy when we hang in open chat. And as a fellow texan female, we gotta stick together. I do not want to listen to drama either, so I stick with oc & the games. Lots more laughs there. I understand the why, but know that you will be missed.



I'm going to stick around <3


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Mar 23, 2018)

Yay!!!


aloveablebunny said:


> I'm going to stick around <3


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm going to stick around <3


*huge happy ape hug*


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

aloveablebunny said:


> I'm going to stick around <3


Yay Yay Yay!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 23, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’m in.
> 
> *brings in huge pyramid of Ferrero Rocher as bribe*


Ironic you bring those, as those are Okami's fave. But I'd much prefer a jar of Nutella.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Ironic you bring those, as those are Okami's fave. But I'd much prefer a jar of Nutella.


Just lick the Nutella out the centre and throw away the rest


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 24, 2018)

Have you seen that you can buy nutella in 3kg (6.6lb) buckets now?  Sounds dangerous!


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Have you seen that you can buy nutella in 3kg (6.6lb) buckets now?  Sounds dangerous!


How do they refer to that?  A years supply?

Yeah....heheh.  Not going to last that long is it...


----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Just lick the Nutella out the centre and throw away the rest


That's too much work. 


Massan Otter said:


> Have you seen that you can buy nutella in 3kg (6.6lb) buckets now?  Sounds dangerous!


Yas!!! Now we're talking!


backpawscratcher said:


> How do they refer to that?  A years supply?
> 
> Yeah....heheh.  Not going to last that long is it...


That'd be about a months supply. Maybe...


----------

